# Smacking the Water



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess my little Ava likes the water. Just maybe.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

PP's I've had are part fish.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I know that pose well!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Pic!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Good looking Pug :shock:


----------

